# How often do you get messed up prints?



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

I just got my order from transfer express and there are misprints on about 20% of my order, and the previous time had over 35% misprints. When I say misprints , I mean the lettering turned over on itself and speckles or random stuff in the ink. I have only ordered from them twice and this has happened each time.

So how often does this happen to everyone. Also, list what company and transfer type you are using? 

Mine were both elasti print from TE!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I am not married to one company but am currently using F&M. On simple stuff they are fine but they have been tripping over halftone jobs and act unfamiliar with them. I've never had any issues with their final product, just the process of getting it. 

I used Semo for a long time. Super customer service and their transfers were the most similar to direct print. Occasionally their quality control would slip but they would jump through hoops to make amends. I only stopped using them because I stopped buying transfers for a long time and they don't do halftones.

I've used Howard Sportswear a few times, a little more expensive but they have a ton of color options, no charge for customer ganged art, and they print halftones. I'm surprised they aren't mentioned more often here. 

For the most part, the companies you see mentioned frequently (by customers) on the forum are the companies you should be using.


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Over the years we've tried them all. Do yourself a favor and try Versatranz. Best quality, service, pricing, gang sheet size and turnaround time. Ask for Stacey.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

MauiCustomTshirt said:


> Over the years we've tried them all. Do yourself a favor and try Versatranz. Best quality, service, pricing, gang sheet size and turnaround time. Ask for Stacey.


Last time I tried to place an order they were the most expensive option; higher even than TE but that was several years ago. Matter of fact, it was cheaper to pay rush charges to a different company, (I want to say it was Howard), than to pay regular price at Versatranz. Did they lower their pricing?

Actually I just checked, they would have been 5 cents cheaper (total minus shipping) than F&M (13x19) on my most recent order; or $8 higher if I ordered EPT. Do they do halftones?


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes. We prepare our halftones in Corel, send the vector file to Versatranz. Two days later we have transfers. Call Stacey, she's actually is a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have read a ton of bad reviews on this forun gor versatranz so i never havr purchased from them. As for howard sportswear i have not seen many things posted about them but when i do its always good.

TE always tries to correct the problem but being two for two on screw ups is hard to want to go back. Literally the exact same problems too lol. 

Definately want to try howard tho. They indicate they print onto a clear carrier simikar to vinyl so that m excited to see that and how well it releases


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know if anyone here besides me uses Howard.



Every company will make mistakes, what matters is how they handle them.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

How well do their transfers hold up in the washer and dryer?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Good as any.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatranz is our preferred go-to printer too. Can't beat the turnaround. Place order today, product ships tomorrow. Everyone else seems to be 3 days or more. 

My last batch from them, 300 transfers, every single one flawless.

I have had two isolated instances where one or two transfers in an order was missing a color. But that was a rare occurrence.


----------

